# found a log



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I found this maple log a few months ago at the mill that I saw for. It is curly the whole way down the length. It has been there for quite a while but it still looks to be sound. I am going to inquire about it tomorrow.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I see the potential for some spalted curly maple there, if it is not to far gone :thumbsup:.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

:yes: Only one way to tell for sure, mill that puppy.


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Good news, I scored the log for free be free:thumbsup:. One question, in case it is nice and spalted what thickness do most turners prefer.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, hard to beat free.  Turners will (may) chime in...I know if it is figured and has good spalt I would mill out some 6/4 bookmatches ($$$)


----------



## Shamus (Aug 22, 2008)

Mizer, a bit north of you up here in Ohio we call that FFN. As in _*Free For Nuth'in. *_

Be interesting to see what your FFN looks like once you get into it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I like that FFN stuff.:yes: 
I hope to do surgery tomorrow morning if I can get enough chain to reach it.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Mill her and post lots of picks!


----------

